# NYC Merchants Friday Oct 5th



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Me and Joey (hova) will be hitting Merchants @ 6pm on Friday the 5th 
If anyone cares to join us please feel free :tu

Doug/Dux


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Dux said:


> Me and Joey (hova) will be hitting Merchants @ 6pm on Friday the 5th
> If anyone cares to join us please feel free :tu
> 
> Doug/Dux


Possible but unlikely for me. I'll be up there, but checked out of the hotel with my wife and our luggage (most significatnly, her luggage).


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

My wife has her last sanogram on that date. =/ I heard/read that merchants has changed owners? Can someone confirm this?


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

MeNimbus said:


> My wife has her last sanogram on that date. =/ I heard/read that merchants has changed owners? Can someone confirm this?


I don't know about owners but the Lounge has changed a bit..
The Dividing walls have been removed and they added all new furniture 
They have a dress code / No T shirts / sneakers / Open Toed Shoes and Hats. They also offer lockers and memebership now..

place looks fantastic!!!


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Are we meeting up at Merchants for 5.0? Or is there another locale? NYC 5.0 is very doable since it's in the middle of the month =P


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

MeNimbus said:


> Are we meeting up at Merchants for 5.0? Or is there another locale? NYC 5.0 is very doable since it's in the middle of the month =P


somewhere else check the last page i posted the location


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

MeNimbus said:


> Are we meeting up at Merchants for 5.0? Or is there another locale? NYC 5.0 is very doable since it's in the middle of the month =P


This is Just a random Herf  It's Just a Friday night out for anyone that cares to join.. 5.0 is on Friday the 19th


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

How late are you planning on staying? Might be joining you if you aren't leaving too early.


Alarmguy1


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

alarmguy1 said:


> How late are you planning on staying? Might be joining you if you aren't leaving too early.
> Alarmguy1


Not sure ?? Joey How long we staying


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

I'll be there.. :tu


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Golfman said:


> I'll be there.. :tu


Herf Whore!!!  Happy to hear you will be there Bro 

Guess its going to be a regular Herfin Friday 
My last train leaves around Midnight....


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Dux said:


> Herf Whore!!!  Happy to hear you will be there Bro
> 
> Guess its going to be a regular Herfin Friday
> My last train leaves around Midnight....


I'd love to stop by, Doug. I'll see if I can.


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

See you around 7:30 :chk

Alarmguy1


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Just a Note*

This Friday is *NOT* the 5.0 Herf on the 19th... This was a spur of the moment 
Herf @ merchants :tu

The 5.0 Herf Thread can be found here (Oct 19th)
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=105348

Thanks
Dux/Doug


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

Sorry to dissapoint guys but it looks like my schedual changed last minute and I wont be able to make it tonight.. Sorry about that, but do me a favor and enjoy a cigar for me :tu


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Golfman said:


> Sorry to dissapoint guys but it looks like my schedual changed last minute and I wont be able to make it tonight.. Sorry about that, but do me a favor and enjoy a cigar for me :tu


Tonight??? Dude today is Thursday  Herf is tomorrow night


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Just a heads up / I might need to leave a little earlier than Normal tonight.
I plan to leave sometime after 10pm or so 

Doug/Dux


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

Something came up at work can't make it. See everyone at 5.0 :bl




Alarmguy1


----------

